# plasitol transfer issues on poly shirts



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I made some transfer for polyester t-shirts with a flouresant green layer and a poly white layer with the glue the customer says they are peeling I printed copies here any tips on why


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You pressed the transfers, stretch tested, wash tested, and they were fine? The customer pressed the transfers and they peeled? You were light on details, just trying to understand the situation.


----------

